# We need a foster home asap



## Marty (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey Guys, we are looking for a foster home for a 15 year old mare in Texas or as close to Texas as possible to avoid a huge shipping fee. This mare needs our help asap. This foster home also must be able to keep her out of drastic heat and provide a fan as she is a non-sweater. If we cannot get her fostered near Texas then we will ship her wherever we can get a foster home for her. If you are interested, please fill out our foster care app on our website at www.chancesminihorserescue.org

We do pay all vet bills, supplements, etc. whatever we need to.

Thanks so much.


----------

